# Haha! Still in fetal-position after this video XD



## Spratcho (Nov 30, 2009)

Im&#65279; not hating on anyone but this line up is comical 
(from left) a emo, some guy that looks like he loves black metal,
drummer looks stoned , some afro guy that looks like he enjoys surfing AND a scene kid
once again not hating........Sarcasm..

This could probobly be one of the worst band I've heard lately XD


----------



## CooleyJr (Nov 30, 2009)

That.. "scremo?" style is the most annoying shit I've ever heard. I cant stop shaking my head... wow...................
@that annotation..
"They have achieved and have improved so much since then."
WELL I HOPE SO!!!


----------



## Spratcho (Nov 30, 2009)

CooleyJr said:


> That.. "scremo?" style is the most annoying shit I've ever heard. I cant stop shaking my head... wow...................
> @that annotation..
> "They have achieved and have improved so much since then."
> WELL I HOPE SO!!!



HAHAHAHA! Yea I hope so too XD


----------



## Empryrean (Nov 30, 2009)

They're better than my band


----------



## signalgrey (Nov 30, 2009)

thats what happens when frat boys get their sweaty hands on decent music. over the years if just degenerated into....welll...that. Then the kids want to copy it because they saw it on TV...then hot topic markets it...and then we have these kids. hahah wow.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Nov 30, 2009)

Whats the difference between emo and scene? Is it the hat that makes them get different names for the same look? 

My favorite part was the bassist being the least stereotypical metal look out of everyone there yet he was the only one headbanging.


----------



## Petef2007 (Dec 1, 2009)

looks like panic at the disco, trivium, wolfmother n attack attack formed a band with some random kid on vocals.

Don't get too into the music will you, guitarists......

BREEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Gamba (Dec 1, 2009)

they sound as the local black metal bands...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 1, 2009)

Their name is now I Am Panda:

I Am Panda on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Here is them practising the song on their myspace:



They have a band in their top friends who have my band in their top friends! 

Traitors To The Accord on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

The Eyes of a Traitor + The Arusha Accord anyone?


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Dec 1, 2009)

Looks exactly the same 

I cant get over the kid on the lefts hair


----------



## matty2fatty (Dec 1, 2009)

I have one of those marshall combos! They sound like shit! And they have 2! DOUBLE SHIT!

Can someone tell me what Hot Topic is? I keep seeing it pop up on the site but have never seen one/heard of it apart from on the boards here


----------



## CentaurPorn (Dec 1, 2009)

Kill it. Kill it with Fire. I made it about 20 seconds in.. I better win something fucking awesome.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Dec 1, 2009)

matty2fatty said:


> Can someone tell me what Hot Topic is? I keep seeing it pop up on the site but have never seen one/heard of it apart from on the boards here


 
Hot Topic
a store for the emos, posers, goths, and Twilight fans


----------



## matty2fatty (Dec 1, 2009)

s_k_mullins said:


> Hot Topic
> a store for the emos, posers, goths, and Twilight fans


 
I'd say thanks, but now its in my history.....


----------



## s_k_mullins (Dec 1, 2009)

matty2fatty said:


> I'd say thanks, but now its in my history.....


 
...and it will haunt you forever.. some things can not be un-seen


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm 12 and what is this?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 3, 2009)

The best part of that was the end!


----------



## Spratcho (Dec 4, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> The best part of that was the end!




Haha! Yea it's awsome XD


----------



## MikeH (Dec 4, 2009)

Devin (envenomedcky) and I played a show together last night in Fairdale, KY. I have to say that these guys resemble one of the bands very much. Only their bassist had really long hair and would keep slapping and plucking random notes between songs.


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Dec 4, 2009)

s_k_mullins said:


> Hot Topic
> a store for the emos, posers, goths, and Twilight fans



Don't hate  that's where I buy all my Arch Enemy and Suffocation shirts


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 4, 2009)

The kid on the left puts the COCK in Peacock hair...And something tells me he plays cock better than guitar....


----------



## redlol (Dec 5, 2009)

bassist looks like napolean dynamite


----------



## Apophis (Dec 5, 2009)

that was interesting


----------



## chips400 (Dec 5, 2009)

the boys hair gosh iv seen girls at my school with that hair but againg they are shallow whores. that tells u somthing oh yeah btw deathcore sucks
EDIT: SUCKS BIG BALLS


----------

